# Operas with a similar sound to Parsifal?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I just started listening to it, and so far I enjoy the sound of it. I was wondering if there was anything out there with a similar sort of sound?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, first of all there lots of Parsifal interpretations, that do greatly differ. My favourite:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I can recommend Barenboim's version, with Jerusalem, Meier, Van Dam, and Hölle.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

similar in sound? thats tough. Parsifal is pretty unique.
maybe Tristan und Isolde?


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Your best bet would be to listen to other Wagner operas.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Listen to different Parsifals. It's one opera that sounds quite different under different conductors.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Some that come to mind;

Magnard: Guercouer
Chausson: King Arthur
Debussy: Pelleas
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Pfitzner: Palestrina


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The 2nd act reminds me a lot of Debussy's Pelléas et Mélisande.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd say Debussy's Pelleas


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Flammen by Schreker maybe.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

There are similar elements in Humperdick's _Hansel und Gretel._


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Manok said:


> Operas with a similar sound to Parsifal?


hmm, i'm not sure but maybe try this one -


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

If you find yourself a worshipper of Parsifal, I think 19th century Organ music from French composers like Franck & Widor may provide you with the same kind of spirituality-mood.


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

The best thing in Parsifal is, I think, the unique sound of it. But the nearest could be Götter or Tristan.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

No other opera sounds like Parsifal, it's unique even among Wagner works! 

Rimsky Korsakov's The legend of the invisible city of Kitezh is often considered as 'The Russian Parsifal' perhaps because of its religious-based story (St. Fevronya of Murom and later the holy city which became disappeard when Tatars invade) but apart from this, I don't see any other serious relation between these two works: Though there is some evidences of eastern thoughts and also signs of Illuminations in Parsifal but it's strongly tutonic. The Kitezh in the other hand, is more orthodoxical, with more exotic taste. Rimsky Korsakov's music is more melodic (just remember the opening scene and Fevronyia's song) and more thematic than Wagner. Parsifal is infact a musical drama not an opera by the formal meaning. The orchestration - as expected - is also different, Rimsky's sounds lighter and more colorful than Wagner's powerful german polyphonic-based instrumentation.


----------



## dortith (Jan 5, 2012)

Some early baroque lacrimosa/adagio has the same feel as the spiritual themes in Parsifal eg, Gesualdo (Tenebrae factae sunt), some Pergolesi, Telemann etc. Gorecki too, Symphony 3, Symphony of Sorrowful Songs. In opera Pelleas is close, and more wistful and melancholy, Bartok's Bluebeard has that quality, if not the Wagnerian sound. Of course as others have mentioned Tristan has a similar feel throughout, and much of Walkure too.

Hope this is useful


----------

